# Ltc



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone know the average turnaround time when applying for a License to Carry? I have heard from 3 weeks to 3 months.

Thanks

--Alex


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

usually a at least a month.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends on where you live but that's about right...mine came in in 1 month almost exactly. My MG license took about 2 months.

that said, I'm not a cop.



Unregistered said:


> Does anyone know the average turnaround time when applying for a License to Carry? I have heard from 3 weeks to 3 months.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --Alex


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

But he plays one on TV


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

73 days for me, applied in january


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

The LTC depends on your town i got mine in 3 weeks and my town is not very busy my friend who took the class at the same time with me from the next town over is still waiting for his 2 months later. good luck


----------

